# *Daisy kidded 10/10* *Sadie kidded 10/3* first kidding x 2!



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

We have only had pygmy goats for a little over a year and this past year we purchased two bred does. They are sisters and come from a set of triplets. The owners said that they would be due around the beginning of October. This summer the vet was out and while she was here she did an ultrasound on the goats and comfirmed that Daisy has "at least two" and Sadie has "at least one". Right now I think Sadie looks just as big, if not bigger than Daisy. Anyhow, we are so anxious for them to kid! We are thinking every little sign could be it lol but figure we'll probably be waiting a little bit yet. They seem to be getting a big uncomfortable and we've just noticed some white (mucus plug?) so things seem to be moving along. It's just hard not having a better date. It could be soon or it could be two weeks... We'll just have to try and be patient. I am so greatful that I found this forum because I am learning all kinds of good stuff. 

Daisy (twins)









Sadie (??)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*

We're here to help you along with the wait! I assume that these girls are First timers? Most times, I go by how deep a doe is as far as guessing kid numbers, your girls are wide and I hope that each has twins for you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*

Exciting upcoming kidding!! 
Do you have some iodine and towels ready?


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*



liz said:


> We're here to help you along with the wait! I assume that these girls are First timers? Most times, I go by how deep a doe is as far as guessing kid numbers, your girls are wide and I hope that each has twins for you!


Thank you! This will actually be their second go round.  I don't know much about the first time except the previous owners said that everything went well.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*

good luck with your firsts. Get all prepared and ready to go. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*

You are very welcome! There are some does that end up looking like they're carrying a litter with each pregnancy and end up with fewer kids than what they look as though they'll have...those belly muscles have been "used" so sometimes the weakness can be deceiving. How are their udders doing? Filling? My seasoned does will start building an udder about 3-4 weeks before they are due and theres no change at all in size until 4-5 days before they deliver then the day they show me kids they fill up and I know I have no more than a 24 hour wait.
Every doe is different though...this being your first births, you will read all kinds of info on the signs of imminent birth but only you "know" your girls so any behavior they show that just seems odd to you would be a sign that they're up to something :hug:

Would love to see pics of your girls....besides their bellies :wink:


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*



liz said:


> You are very welcome! There are some does that end up looking like they're carrying a litter with each pregnancy and end up with fewer kids than what they look as though they'll have...those belly muscles have been "used" so sometimes the weakness can be deceiving. How are their udders doing? Filling? My seasoned does will start building an udder about 3-4 weeks before they are due and theres no change at all in size until 4-5 days before they deliver then the day they show me kids they fill up and I know I have no more than a 24 hour wait.
> Every doe is different though...this being your first births, you will read all kinds of info on the signs of imminent birth but only you "know" your girls so any behavior they show that just seems odd to you would be a sign that they're up to something :hug:
> 
> Would love to see pics of your girls....besides their bellies :wink:


Both of their udders started filling a few weeks ago but I haven't noticed any real big change lately. Still waiting on that...


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*



ThatsJustJessi said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> > You are very welcome! There are some does that end up looking like they're carrying a litter with each pregnancy and end up with fewer kids than what they look as though they'll have...those belly muscles have been "used" so sometimes the weakness can be deceiving. How are their udders doing? Filling? My seasoned does will start building an udder about 3-4 weeks before they are due and theres no change at all in size until 4-5 days before they deliver then the day they show me kids they fill up and I know I have no more than a 24 hour wait.
> ...


I spoke too soon! Sadie's udder has filled up more. She's also being a bit grumpy. The last couple of days she was eating up all the attention and just loved being petted and now she wants nothing to do with me. I will take this as a good sign I guess and won't hold it against her.


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2!*

Sadie kidded!!! TWINS! Details and pics to follow. :leap: :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

:leap: Congrats!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

YAAAA! Congratulations! Cant wait for pics! Way to go SADIE!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

Still waiting on Daisy to kid... I thought she would have by now but hopefully she's not waiting until tomorrow or Saturday when we may not be around!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

Congrats on the kids! :applaud: So were they doelings/bucklings? I hope Daisy kids soon!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

Congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*



Lost Prairie said:


> Congrats on the kids! :applaud: So were they doelings/bucklings? I hope Daisy kids soon!


Sorry, I should have posted the link. Here is their birth announcement:
http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=25292


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: *Sadie kidded!* Anxiously awaiting our first kidding x 2*

I went outside to hang out the wash and heard a ruckus going on out in the barn. It was Sadie telling me that her sister Daisy has finally kidded (one week after her!). I'm bummed that I missed it but glad that everyone seems to be doing well. I believe we have bucking/doeling twins. I will post their birth announcement with pics and more details later.

Yay!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: *Daisy kidded 10/10* *Sadie kidded 10/3* first kidding *

A big congrats...... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Daisy kidded 10/10* *Sadie kidded 10/3* first kidding *

Congrats and good job Daisy!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: *Daisy kidded 10/10* *Sadie kidded 10/3* first kidding *

Congrats on the 2 sets of kids!


----------

